# Searching for damascus rod



## walnutwoodshop (Jun 20, 2019)

I’ve got a idea in mind that I would need 1/2” diameter or smaller Damascus rod. Internet searches haven’t yielded anything. I was just curious if any of you guys had an idea where to look?
Thanks Chad


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 20, 2019)

@NeilYeag


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 20, 2019)

I found this one Vegas Damascus Round Bar


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 20, 2019)

The only active members I know that use damascus are Robert, Rich and Scott...

@robert flynt

@therichinc

@NYWoodturner


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 20, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> I found this one Vegas Damascus Round Bar


they are right up the road from me. never new they were there


----------



## walnutwoodshop (Jun 20, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> I found this one Vegas Damascus Round Bar


I saw there website. But it looks like everything they have is around 1” diameter 
Thanks Chad


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 20, 2019)

walnutwoodshop said:


> I saw there website. But it looks like everything they have is around 1” diameter
> Thanks Chad


and mostly sold out online, i think i'll stop and see them


----------

